# Erfahrungen mit DHX Air oder Rocco Air im Socom



## Fritzz 07 (30. August 2010)

Hi ... wie schon in der Überschrift steht ... hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Luftdämpfer im Socom gemacht ...

Mich würde stark das Verhalten interessieren ... 

Wäre das zu Empfehlen oder ehr nicht ? 

Über eure Antworten bin ich dankbar ...


mfg Rene


----------



## iRider (1. September 2010)

Habe einen Evolver ausprobiert der auch nicht schlecht funktioniert hat. Wollte ihm zu Leibe rücken und ein wenig anders abstimmen aber da kam dann ein CCDB dazwischen was mir etwas die Motivation genommen hat. 
Ein Kumpel hat einen DHX Air probiert und war nicht zufrieden, das typische DHX Problem mit wenig Dämpfung im mittleren Bereich des Federwegs.



Fritzz 07 schrieb:


> Hi ... wie schon in der Überschrift steht ... hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Luftdämpfer im Socom gemacht ...
> 
> Mich würde stark das Verhalten interessieren ...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzz 07 (4. September 2010)

Hey ...  danke für die Info ... 


Also ähnlich wie bei einem Eingelenker ... man benötigt einen hohen Druck damit der Dämpfer nicht durchrauscht ... ??? 


Der Rocco soll besser als der DHX Funktionieren, konnte diesen auch mal in einem Lapiere DH testen ...


----------



## leithuhn (19. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich hatte einen Roco Air Wc im Socom.

Ich war gar nicht sooo unzufrieden aber habe ihn letzten Endes allerdings doch wieder gegen einen FOX DHX 5 getauscht. Der Roco hatte in Stand ein deutliches Losbrechmoment, welches man beim Fahren nicht so deutlich spürte. 

Wenn das Bike den kompletten FW nutzen sollte, muss man schon recht viel SAG fahren so ca. 40% + was nicht so ideal war. Trotz des vielen SAGs war ich überrascht, dass der Dämpfer gefühlt den FW des Bikes recht vernünftig ausgenutzt hat.

Wenn es einem xtrem wichtig ist Gewicht zu sparen kann man es machen. Mir persönlich war der Dämpfer etwas zu hölzen vom Ansprechen her. Stahl ist im DH einfach nicht wrklich zu schlagen .... zumindest noch...?

Gruß Oli


----------



## pisskopp (18. Januar 2011)

Salli,

Kann mir bitte einer die Abmasse der Buchsen für einen FOX - Dämpfer des SOCOMS geben?

Danke & Gruisss


----------



## pisskopp (19. Januar 2011)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Salli,
> 
> Kann mir bitte einer die Abmasse der Buchsen für einen FOX - Dämpfer des SOCOMS geben?
> 
> Danke & Gruisss


 
hello ? oder hat jemand wenigstens das SOCOM manual? bei intense exestiert das nicht mehr.
da steht ja alles drin.
gruss und danke


----------



## pisskopp (20. Januar 2011)

8*34   8*41

danke


----------

